# mating problem



## mayank (Jul 28, 2012)

hi
i have 2 dogs a rottwieler mix(male) and a gsd(female).
the gsd (name=jenny) and the rottwieler(name=tyson) are about 7 8 months old.
jenny is going over her periods and tyson is trying to mate with her.i have to keep them tied up all the time.
how can i stop them from doing this as im not prepared to let them have babies now.
i tried to tie them in separate rooms :-( but tyson kept barking the whole day.
i am not prepared for tysons neutering right now.is there any way to stop tyson from barking incessantly??
thanx
mayank


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Get your female spayed.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Spay/neuter your dogs.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

There is no way to make Tyson stop barking. This is very typical behavior of a male when a female is in heat.

Only way to stop all of that is get both fixed (spayed & neutered).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Usually the intense part of the heat only lasts about 3 days. Your boy should relax a bit in a few days. But don't let your guard down. My vet told me that usually they bleed hard for 9 days and then they are VERY fertile for 9 days. Breeders will tell you that the window is about 3 days. 

But it seems like if you have all your ducks in a row and WANT to have puppy that window is very short. But if you are trying NOT to have puppies, it is a whole different story.

You will just have to wait it out. 

I would NOT spay your bitch while she is in heat here or in India where you are. The surgery becomes much more complicated as there will be a lot more bleeders to tie off. She will be under anesthetic for much longer and there can be serious complications to anesthetic. 

Just keep them apart. It may be helpful to purchase a couple of crates.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Keep them well-apart for now. Go ahead and neuter the Rottie mix meantime.
When your girl is out of heat, it would be a good idea to spay her.

KEEP IN MIND - If she's tied up outside, other males may wander in and get to her.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

This is what males do when females are in heat and there is no way to stop it. The only option is to spay/neuter the dogs, otherwise you will be dealing with this every heat cycle and it will get *worse* as Tyson matures and becomes more determined to get to her. If you want to keep them both intact, but not have them breed, you will have to come up with a much more secure enclosure such as a strong kennel with a solid floor that they can't dig out of and a top so they can't climb out of it. Even then I have known males to tear right through wire fencing to get access to a female in heat. Tying them up somewhere apart may work now, though this is potentially very dangerous, but it will not work once Tyson is older and stronger. He will find a way to get to her, and other males in the area may as well.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Keep both dogs separated. Lock the male and or female in a crate or room away from the other. Neuter the male and once the female has completed her heat cycle make a vet apt to have her spayed as well. The vets office will tell you the proper time after her cycle is over. Do not leave your female unattened inside with the male or outside where other dogs ca mate with her.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't know how available spay and neuter surgery is in your area of India, but the only way to stop this is to get the female surgically altered (spayed) so that she will not go into heat and cannot have puppies. If you tie her outside, another roaming male could mate with her. The only thing you can do is lock her inside the house and keep her separated from your male for now. Give a call to your local veterinarian and make an appointment for the surgery.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Well I hope you aren't planning on breeding them anyway,but if you can't keep them separated,then I would at least get the female spayed now.


----------



## mayank (Jul 28, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I don't know how available spay and neuter surgery is in your area of India, but the only way to stop this is to get the female surgically altered (spayed) so that she will not go into heat and cannot have puppies. If you tie her outside, another roaming male could mate with her. The only thing you can do is lock her inside the house and keep her separated from your male for now. Give a call to your local veterinarian and make an appointment for the surgery.


after listening to all of you guys,my dilemma is whom to get neutered/spayed..
 as much as i would like my GSD to have pups later , i would get her spayed if it were really necessary ..ditto the rottie..as a layman therefore my question is whose surgery would be less complicated , and risk free..??


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

The male should be done now, but even than keep him away from her when he returns. Than spay your female. Is your German Shepherd purebred and papered? If not, please spay your female and enjoy your dogs, it's hard enough to find good homes for purebred, papered untitled puppies, unregistered is even harder and just not worth the risk and hassle.


----------



## mayank (Jul 28, 2012)

*in connection to the mating prob*

my male dog has been sulking lately and from a day or two & hes not eating as he was before ..what should i do??:help:


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you have a family member or a friend who would be willing to keep your female or male (inside) for now until the female's heat is over with? If not, I would keep your female inside of the house for now, say in the bathroom area or kitchen; if you cannot get access to a crate. I'm not sure what you have access to in India (What pet items are sold there or the laws pertaining to pets).


----------

